# Suspect Sexting



## talk2me30 (Apr 13, 2013)

I have been married for 2 years, but with my husband for 9 years. We have a 4 year old daughter, and have had a rollercoster life. I have been a preschool teacher for the past 8 years, and for a while the main supporter of the house. Between working and taking care of our daughter, and school I was a little distant. He then became an addict and we lost everything. I stayed to help him withrecovery, and because I love him..Recently I noticed that he just adds females on his facebook, and requests for their numbers ( he has a code on his phone, so I can not see texts. THe girls are girls we know from the past. I find it odd, that he only adds girls, and gets phone numbers. I confronted him about this, and he said..." That's not me, someone is on my facebook." I said okay, someone knows all the girls from your past and requesting their numbers..I am not stupid. He does send me nice messages all day whle we work, but as soon as he gets home,he is distant, unless he wants sex. I just don't know what to do. Again he is agreat father, and I don't to ruin my daughter seeing him everyday...but I am tired of being played. I have caught him in the past sexting with girl we know. She sent him naked pictures and everything...so there is reason why I know he is up to it again....advice is welcome.


----------



## Fleur de Cactus (Apr 6, 2013)

talk2me30 said:


> I have been married for 2 years, but with my husband for 9 years. We have a 4 year old daughter, and have had a rollercoster life. I have been a preschool teacher for the past 8 years, and for a while the main supporter of the house. Between working and taking care of our daughter, and school I was a little distant. He then became an addict and we lost everything. I stayed to help him withrecovery, and because I love him..Recently I noticed that he just adds females on his facebook, and requests for their numbers ( he has a code on his phone, so I can not see texts. THe girls are girls we know from the past. I find it odd, that he only adds girls, and gets phone numbers. I confronted him about this, and he said..." That's not me, someone is on my facebook." I said okay, someone knows all the girls from your past and requesting their numbers..I am not stupid. He does send me nice messages all day whle we work, but as soon as he gets home,he is distant, unless he wants sex. I just don't know what to do. Again he is agreat father, and I don't to ruin my daughter seeing him everyday...but I am tired of being played. I have caught him in the past sexting with girl we know. She sent him naked pictures and everything...so there is reason why I know he is up to it again....advice is welcome.



Sorry to c that no one got to u yet. It is sad to see that u r here . This is serious issue . Do keep ur information private all the time ? It odd how a married couple have a code for telephone or facebook , i think something is wrong, this guy does not care, he wants to c other women . Can u ask him to have open conversation, tell him you do not like to see him asking other women numbers! He is playing u!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## relationshipsguide_gal (Apr 6, 2013)

Sorry to hear that you have this kind of problem with your husband. You have to tell him that what he's doing is unacceptable. It's Cheating/ Dishonesty. Also tell him how much it hurts to feel being played at. Start by telling him how you appreciate him as a good father to your child but he has to stop sexting other women. I'm sure you've been everything but a good wife when it comes to giving your husband his sexual needs. He has to stop his sexting habit.


----------

